# P. natts bred in my 150 gallon mixed tank



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, so now I have dozens and dozens of tiny 'wigglers' in the 20L that I put the eggs into.
Now I have to find a supply of NHBS tomorrow.

I'll keep ya posted as to how it goes.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pardon the quality of the video, but here they are on the day which they hatched. (4-6-08)


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

You have got to be excited as hell! I would be. Are they caribe/reds/what???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> You have got to be excited as hell! I would be. Are they caribe/reds/what???


Reds.
There is a shitload of little wigglers.

Today I'll find out if my saltwater LFS carries live brine shrimp.
If not, I'll have to get right on hatching my own (if it's not too late already.)

Anybody know of anything besides newly hatched brine shrimp I can feed the newly hatched piranhas?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe spray dried krill would be fine enough morsels for fry.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'll look into it Shanker, thanks.

I just got good news and bad news from the lfs, they do carry live brine shrimp, but are out of baby brine shrimp.

Perhaps daphnia?
We'll have to see.

Anybody?


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I'll look into it Shanker, thanks.
> 
> I just got good news and bad news from the lfs, they do carry live brine shrimp, but are out of baby brine shrimp.
> 
> ...


If you look on eBay they have "micro worm cultures" for a cheap price say $2.00,I had to find all thing needed in advance....Good Luck,LW.....!!!!!!!!


----------

